# Help with Flash PLZ



## Kiazcmm (Jun 14, 2007)

so ive decompiled a .swf, got all of it resources, changed what needed to be changed, and now i want to make it a .fla/.swf again. how would i do this? i have Flash8+all its little side programs. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 14, 2007)

Isn't there an option in your SWF decompiler to recompile it?


----------



## jeklnoo (Jun 14, 2007)

stealing other people's work is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





at least try and pretend it's for a legit reason, here's a line you can use: "Well...I lost my FLA and needed to make a minor change, so I'm decompiling my SWF"


----------



## Kiazcmm (Jun 14, 2007)

dont worry, its more like ive found a way into my friends website, so im just gonna mess with him a lil bit


----------

